# Official January 14' COTM Vote Thread



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

*Name: Casey Carr
Location: Tulsa, Oklahoma
Info: 2012 ltz w/ RS pkg
Stock Options: XM, OnStar, leather, heated seats, remote start, MyLink w/ nav, roof
Modifications: *Trifecta 91 tuned, K&N Short Ram, ZZP Downpipe, H&R springs, Painted Factory 18's, Painted Calipers (Red), Big 3 kit, Boost gauge in Steering Column Pod, Ultra-Gauge OBDII Scan tool, 3K (Yellow) HID's, 3K (Yellow) fogs, Yellow fog light film, Tinted Windows, Vinyl Bowties (All 3), LED bulbs (all interior lights, front parking lights, tag lights), Debadged, Intake resonator delete, plugs to .025, 41 psi in tires
*Future Mods*: Amsoil ATF, Amsoil BF, *ZZP midpipe (If you are selling one pm me!!)*


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

APCruze's Cruze 
Location: NC, Wilmington
Car Info: 2013 Cruze ECO Automatic, Cyber Gray Metalic
Stock Options: XM, Convenience Package 
Modifications Exterior: Pink LED Ground lights, VG Shark Fin Antenna, Pink Center Caps Pink Bowties Front and Rear, Pink License Plate, Modified Brake lights to work in trunk lights, 5% Rear Window Tint, 18% side windows, 5% AS1 strip on front, Rear End Debagged.
Modifications Interior: Pink LED Mood Lighting under dash and Rear Seats, Pink LED interior dome lights, Pink EL Lighting, Pink LED Trunk lights, White Vanity Mirror LED’s, Pioneer Subwoofer with Pioneer amp, Dynamat sound barrier, Pioneer 6.5 crossover speakers with tweeters in rear doors, Pink center Dash, Steering wheel, Bezel and Speaker trims. Future plans: None planned for now, Ideas im sure will come shortly.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Matt Lobberecht
Knoxville Iowa
2012 Chevrolet Cruze Eco 6MT
Stock options: XM radio, onstar, Driver convenience package, spoiler, Power unlock And Lock, Power windows, Power mirrors, Telescoping Steering Wheel, Premium sound, bluetooth, 17" Polished Aluminum Alloy Wheels, Jet Black Cloth interior, 10 Standard Airbags, Keyless entry, Intermittent Wipers, Daytime Running lamps, 6 Speed Manual Transmission With 3rd Gear Overdrive, 1.4L turbocharged engine, front discuss brakes with ABS, rear drums, rear park assist, tire inflator and sealant kit, mac Pherson independent strut and coil spring assembly, cup holders, and cd player.

Modifications:

Exterior:
Blacked out bowties
Hood deflector
LED lights for turn signals, tail and stop light, reverse lights, license plate lights, and side markers for front and rear.
8000k 55w Hids
LED resistors
Carbon fiber vinyl fender stripes (working progress).
Window vent visors (On order and will install and post picture of them on for it to count in this thread).

Interior:
Blue LED dome light and map lights
White LED glove box light
White LED light

Performance:
KN Cold Air aintake, spark plugs regapped to 0.035"

Future mods:
Window tint
Z link suspension
Wheels and tires
Brakes
Eibach lowering springs
Custom suede headliner
Led door sill plates
LED foot well lighting


----------



## StephensCruze (Apr 13, 2012)

Stephen Davidson
Beaumont, CA
2011 Cruze 1LT RS

Stock Options: XM, Onstar, RS Package

Exterior MODS: 18" Motegi MR 116's Rims, Falken tires (Front), Nitto Tires (rear), 8000K Dual HID Hi/Low headlights, 6000K HID Fogs, Blacked out all chrome on car, Debaged RS Logos to rear, Red rear badged, Red LED underglow, Limo Tint all the way around, Sticker bombed rear window, Wheel spacers, Red LED license plate lights, Red LED (Plasma) Running lights, and rear turn signals with resistors, While LED Reverse lights

Interior MODS: Red LED glow under dash, and seats, Red painted trim, All interior lights replaced with LEDS, RX Racing floor mats, Alpine Amp, 12 Alpine type S Sub, COP RADAR!!

Engine MODS: K&N 69 series cold air intake, ZZP Downpipe, Dual Straight pipe exhaust, New Black exhaust tips, Custom Red trim in engine bay. 

Future MODS: Feb 1st Ksport coilovers, tax return = cx racing intercooler, E85 Tune, new rims and tires, pillar pod.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

*










Its time to see who you think deserves the COTM Title for January!
To view Each Members' Submissions, scroll down to their posts.
Be sure to check out each members' ride before voting!

The winner will receive a $25 off code for the Bad News Racing website.

Polls will end on January 31st at 11:59 EST
*​


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

COTM . VoTe !


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Voted!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Voted!!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Voted.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Voted...


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Darn it to all shebobba cc2012 did not even think of Voting yet !


.....VOTE


----------



## CAcruzen' (Jan 23, 2014)

dam, these are some sexy cruzes. can't wait to enter mine into the mix. i notice that everyone always blacks stuff out like on cdb09007's red cruze but they play it kind of safe. i wonder if anyone is going to take it a step further and black out the door handles or something. i'd be interested in seeing how it would look.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

CAcruzen' said:


> dam, these are some sexy cruzes. can't wait to enter mine into the mix. i notice that everyone always blacks stuff out like on cdb09007's red cruze but they play it kind of safe. i wonder if anyone is going to take it a step further and black out the door handles or something. i'd be interested in seeing how it would look.


Welcome to the forum! Enter next month!


----------



## CAcruzen' (Jan 23, 2014)

i def will. i think my cruze will be all done in about a week. getting it painted.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Bump... Come on guys vote...


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Mass PM is necessary


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I've voted once. I see mine hasn't got one vote. Come on guys...mine atleast deserves one vote. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Voted. Good luck all!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

chevycruze2012 said:


> I've voted once. I see mine hasn't got one vote. Come on guys...mine atleast deserves one vote.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I was just about to vote for you for those wheels being so clean you can eat on them. But Stephen's Cruze is too sick not to vote for. Sorry.


----------



## Turbo Ed (Jan 22, 2014)

Voted


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Bump.


----------



## TD_Cruze (Jan 15, 2014)

voted


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Pull the trigger and ​VoTe


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Bump..


Come on guys its the last day to vote.. It only takes 2 seconds..


745 views of the post and only 39 people have voted..


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Congrats to StephensCruze on the win!!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Congrats to StephensCruze. Once again this was a tough decision.


----------



## 12silverLT (Jan 31, 2014)

came a little to late to vote but everyone has some nice cars it would have been tough for me to pick


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I do know that the hood on stephens cruze isn't real. Too bad its not. Its photo shopped. He told me in a message because I asked him since I was curious to where he got it and he said it wasn't real, and that is was photo shopped.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

chevycruze2012 said:


> I do know that the hood on stephens cruze isn't real. Too bad its not. Its photo shopped. He told me in a message because I asked him since I was curious to where he got it and he said it wasn't real, and that is was photo shopped.


Yes it's a photoshop method common in Auto Photography. Still bad ass.

Congrats Stephen!


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Congrats Stephen, your car is sick bro.. Keep up the good work..


----------

